# Orient Diver



## Hayballs (Oct 19, 2018)

Been having a look at what might fill up my watch box and came across this. Looks great , very similar to Seiko, and the reviews I've read/seen, seem to give Orient the :thumbsup:

Just wondering what 'we' think of Orient and if you have any pics you'd like to share.










Regards

Hayballs


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

These two autos, can't fault them nice bracelets too.










Not a diver as such but does have the power reserve feature


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Hayballs said:


> Just wondering what 'we' think of Orient and if you have any pics you'd like to share.


 I've had a few over the years and they've all been flawless. Great value for money. This is the only one I have at the moment,










I like the one in your picture, more so if it didn't have that "fuel gauge" thing.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Orients are a no regrets purchase normally I think. Pick a design you like and make sure you don't overpay. Crystals can be sensitive to scratching as I found out.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

The Grail for Orients seems to be the fairly recent US-only release of the Mako .... upgraded in a few departments and sublime by all accounts... but as mentioned , the regular watches are awesome value for money . Had one very briefly and it was a cracking watch and only flipped because I was gifted a similar watch soon after .... all good with Orient !!


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

My experience with Orient watches.

Bought the old Mako which was considerably better than the Seiko SKX watches even though the WIS crowd drool over them. Cost at the time about £60 the Seiko was about £90 - £120 at the time.

Got the new updated version with the hack movement. Again, another improvement on Seiko equivalent for less money they are excellent watches. The only thing I would say about them is the bracelets are utter dross and similar to Vostok ones belong in the bin as soon as humanly possible (That being said the low end Seiko ones are not much better)


----------



## Laughing gravy (Aug 14, 2016)

Mines spot on.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Orient are fantastic value for money. Have afew Orients but these are the divers I have.

Orient Nano RA-AA0008B19B Cal F6922










Orient Kamasu RA-AA0004E19B (Cal-F6922)










Orient Ray II Automatic FAA02005D9 (F6922)










Orient Mako II Automatic Watch FAA02002D9 (Caliber F6922)


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's another goodie,


----------



## MSC (Dec 12, 2018)

Good value I think, I would buy a Mako 3 or Ray Raven 2.

I have a ray 2 already


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> Here's another goodie,


 And more Goodies, I really Have too many Orients. :laughing2dw:

Any of the Bambinos, this is Bambino 2nd Generation, Version 2 FAC00007W0 (Cal F6724)



or something slightly different.

ORIENT NEO 70's SOLAR PANDA WV0041TX (Cal V175)


----------



## Hayballs (Oct 19, 2018)

Graham60 said:


> And more Goodies, I really Have too many Orients. :laughing2dw:
> 
> Any of the Bambinos, this is Bambino 2nd Generation, Version 2 FAC00007W0 (Cal F6724)
> 
> ...


 Love that Panda


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Got two and they are both brilliant


----------



## Hayballs (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks for all your comments and pictures. Some beautiful looking watches you have. I'll keep you posted on any purchases............. :thumbs_up:


----------



## Watch_Me (Nov 9, 2009)

I own this model....just awesome dial and bracelet

picture from uhrforum.de.


----------



## Decker (Aug 22, 2018)

A bit late to the party (work has taken over at the moment) but any opportunity to encourage the purchase of Orient divers (or any other Orient ) should IMHO not be wasted

As others have stated above I would highly recommend them

These are my divers all with Orient`s cal.469 movement .















































Good hunting & I look forward to seeing the pics.if you take the plunge :thumbsup:


----------



## Hayballs (Oct 19, 2018)

Decker said:


> A bit late to the party (work has taken over at the moment) but any opportunity to encourage the purchase of Orient divers (or any other Orient ) should IMHO not be wasted
> 
> As others have stated above I would highly recommend them
> 
> ...


 Cheers for that.

I'm luvin that white faced beauty. :thumbs_up:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Hayballs said:


> Been having a look at what might fill up my watch box and came across this. Looks great , very similar to Seiko, and the reviews I've read/seen, seem to give Orient the :thumbsup:
> 
> Just wondering what 'we' think of Orient and if you have any pics you'd like to share.
> 
> ...


 i want one! vin


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Hayballs said:


> Been having a look at what might fill up my watch box and came across this. Looks great , very similar to Seiko, and the reviews I've read/seen, seem to give Orient the :thumbsup:
> 
> Just wondering what 'we' think of Orient and if you have any pics you'd like to share.
> 
> ...


 i am impressed, is it automatic? is it the mainspring " power level" gage.? some vintage watches had that. unless it is battery voltage. saved my money since i could not find any for sale or the details on the net. vin


----------



## Hayballs (Oct 19, 2018)

vinn said:


> i am impressed, is it automatic? is it the mainspring " power level" gage.? some vintage watches had that. unless it is battery voltage. saved my money since i could not find any for sale or the details on the net. vin


 Yes, from what I've read it is the automatic spring power reserve.


----------



## MSC (Dec 12, 2018)

vinn said:


> i am impressed, is it automatic? is it the mainspring " power level" gage.? some vintage watches had that. unless it is battery voltage. saved my money since i could not find any for sale or the details on the net. vin


 Yes they have many models with that, if I recall they design their own movements and they have models that have power reserve, day and date, night / day, front and back displays.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

MSC said:


> Yes they have many models with that, if I recall they design their own movements and they have models that have power reserve, day and date, night / day, front and back displays.


 thanks. proper name " power reserve". at one time, it was common. vin


----------



## rc crown ii (Sep 7, 2019)

Graham60 said:


> And more Goodies, I really Have too many Orients. :laughing2dw:
> 
> Any of the Bambinos, this is Bambino 2nd Generation, Version 2 FAC00007W0 (Cal F6724)
> 
> ...


 That dress watch looks incredible in real life photos. I have been looking at the silver toned one, just not sold on the blue hands, but definitely well worth the asking price.

If I wore gold I would snap that up in a heartbeat!


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

rc crown ii said:


> That dress watch looks incredible in real life photos. I have been looking at the silver toned one, just not sold on the blue hands, but definitely well worth the asking price.
> 
> If I wore gold I would snap that up in a heartbeat!


 I like blue hands, but it's not everybody's taste, there is also the FER2400BW0, which is like above but with the stainless steel case instead of the gold PVD case, the Hands and indices are still gold, but the gold look is toned down quite a lot with the steel case.

*

*


----------



## rc crown ii (Sep 7, 2019)

Graham60 said:


> I like blue hands, but it's not everybody's taste, there is also the FER2400BW0, which is like above but with the stainless steel case instead of the gold PVD case, the Hands and indices are still gold, but the gold look is toned down quite a lot with the steel case.
> 
> *
> 
> *


 Good call you are correct, steel case with gold, or blue hands. I think i will have one in the future :thumbsup:

I think the blue hands would go more with my attire!

I was actually looking at FAC0000EW0 but i think your pic sold me on the roman dial. 41mm is the only other concern but for the price i can't really complain, looks great on your wrist shot.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Don't have the FAC0000EW0, have the grey dial of that one, FAC0000CA0.



Another Bambino white dial with steel case and hands i have is the FAC00005W0.



41mm might seem big, but I've small wrist and they are fine for me, the photos make them look bigger than they feel on your wrists.


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

Decker said:


> A bit late to the party (work has taken over at the moment) but any opportunity to encourage the purchase of Orient divers (or any other Orient ) should IMHO not be wasted
> 
> As others have stated above I would highly recommend them
> 
> ...


 Is the first watch (on the brown leather), a Ray 1 please? If so, no manual winding/hacking? Cheers


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

For Japanese watches they represent pretty good value for money. Below are my three. The first is my chrono solar, the second a Mako XL, and the last is my most recent purchase, the Kamasu with a sapphire crystal. I believe all three are pretty stunning


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I have two Makos. I was very enthusiastic at first, enough to buy two. Now I still think they're nice and good value, but not very interesting. I tend to feel the same about Seiko, so, it's just me.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I've just come across this wonderful Orient thread. Too many people to thank but all these great pictures and posts tell a great story - Orient is a go-to company for quality on a budget and some interesting designs. :biggrin:


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

Purchased this week, Ray 11 Blue. Decided to change from bracelet to leather. Very impressed so far. The newer movement has manual winding and hacking


----------



## Andy Jackson (Nov 9, 2018)

Laughing gravy said:


> Mines spot on.


 I really like that


----------



## Nails (Oct 1, 2019)

I recently bought an Orient Triton, brand new. After about 2 weeks the crown came off in my hand. After a quick Google it seems I am not the only person who has experienced this. I sent it back to the seller, he said I could either have a refund or a replacement. However, he said, if the same thing happened again I would be on my own. For that reason I took the refund. I really liked the watch, but for £300, the Crown should not be so poor.


----------



## Willo (Mar 7, 2019)

Wheres the best place to pick an Orient up?

Im after a Bambino or a Mako


----------



## Hayballs (Oct 19, 2018)

Willo said:


> Wheres the best place to pick an Orient up?
> 
> Im after a Bambino or a Mako


 Depends where you live. I don't think you can get Orient in the UK.

I got my from Serious Watches. Very helpful and knowledgable people.


----------



## Beadhead (Dec 24, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> Here's another goodie,


 Yes, for a little extra $$$ the Orient Star line is a much better quality watch, i/m/h/o. I understand the 'Star' line has been discontinued. If true, that's a real pity, as they were a good value-for-miney proposition. That being said, I love my Orient M-Force with its cheery butter-yellow dial.


----------



## Ahmed3313 (Feb 14, 2021)

Hi ,

Can you please tell me if this is an original or someone put some pieces together ?


----------

